

Microsoft Will Build Huge Container Data Center in Virginia - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/08/27/microsoft-picks-virginia-for-major-data-center/

======
nysauhem
This reminded me of a story I saw a while back about Google patenting a
modular datacenter structure:

[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/18/googl...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/18/google-
patents-tower-of-containers/)

I wonder how similar these designs are

------
count
Open to the air, in VA. I wonder if they realize we get hit by hurricanes on a
semi-regular basis?

I'd love to know where/how the fiber to connect it is coming from out there in
the middle of nowhereville.

~~~
tlack
Shipping containers are made to stand up to the rigors of sea travel so I
guess they're confident they can withstand storms. Still it's a ballsy move
and I'd think the exposure to the elements would be a net negative, even
factoring in heat dissipation through the air with natural wind, etc.

~~~
count
The problem with hurricanes isn't going to be the wind and water (hopefully
they've accounted for flooding). It's going to be the trees and other debris
flying through the air at 100+mph. Without concrete to absorb/mitigate that
damage, I'd hate to see what happens :)

